# Polycystic ovarys



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter


I have a question...........................

We are unexpalined I ovulate normally etc. Having never had a lap it is difficult to know what my insides are like although I did have the HSG xray which I was told showed my tubes were fine, I saw it myself.

Anyway during my last IVF and FET I am told over and over again that my ovarys appear to be polycysitc on the screen, again I have seen them myself. I have had several day 21 blood tests which have always shown a good level of progesterone so I def do ovulate normally. I have been told that some women do have polycystic ovarys but do still ovulate normally.

I do also have a lot of signs of polycystic ovarys, ie sudden weight gain in the last few years and a few others! This morning during sex I had a lot of pain in one of my ovarys so much so that we had to stop it felt like I did when I am on stims. I am only on day 7 of this cycle though so cant be a follie waiting to pop.

I am seriously considering asking for a lap on my private health insurance to see what things are like inside. Do you think this would be worth while? I could use the excuse of painfull monthly cycles which I seem to get more of latlety.

Although i do ovulate my question is would some of my hormone levels be elevated as a side effect of the PCOS which could still cause problems conceiving? Even though there is an egg there? I am not very good either on the fertile mucous production could that be related?

Thanks in advance Peter, I am getting ready for my follow up apt at last next week 

Love Lou xxx


P. S I am the one that gets the severe ovulation pain each month and sometimes have to take Nurofen, any connection to PCOS??


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Lou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have a question...........................
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Peter for the advice


----------

